# MrsDC55's journal



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

ok.....im going back to uni next week so its time i started thinking about my training!!

my aims are to just sort my body out!!! lose bit of weight and tone up!

im going to be doing quite a bit of cardio but want to do 2 sessions a week on weights. however.....i dont really know where to start??? normally when i go the gym and do weights i just do any random machine that takes my fancy!! :whistling: but i realise that doesnt do much good!!

from the 2 days of weights i want to do one day working on my legs and the other day on my upper body! if anyone can suggest any decent weight exercises to do on either of these i will be very grateful!!!

when ive had some suggestion i'll put something together for you all to tweak a bit so hopefully i'll have the perfect regime!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

What does your cycle look like?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MrsDC55 said:


> ok.....im going back to uni next week so its time i started thinking about my training!!
> 
> my aims are to just sort my body out!!! lose bit of weight and tone up!
> 
> ...


1) lift kettle

2) twist "sticky" tap"

3) rep kettle underneath tap once

4) let water increase kettle poundage

5) twist "sticky" tap shut

6) move "increased weight" kettle to side, put down

This is one rep complete...

I wil detail rest of your upper body workout at a later stage

\ (that is half a kiss as DC55 is just far more appealing now he is all hench  )


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pictures please


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> 1) lift kettle
> 
> 2) twist "sticky" tap"
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fancy a shag? 

:lol:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

:cursing: i didnt realise it was so hard to get some real help around here!!!!

pics will follow once i get some help and have set a plan!

darren....

1) im a girl

2) your gay

3) i thought you were trying to get in my boyfriends pants!! :lol:

joe....i wouldnt want a kiss from you if you were the last person on earth!! :lol:

now.....can i have some serious replies please!!! :beer:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yes - don't forget to turn the kettle on


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

legs i would maybe do

Squats

Leg extension

Leg curl

Lunges

calf raises

easy to begin with, but can be hard enough to start your body changin!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MrsDC55 said:


> normally when i go the gym and do weights i just do any random machine that takes my fancy!! :whistling:


Holy fuk....that's my training regime you stole:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Fancy a shag?
> 
> :lol:


You turning all hetro?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

MrsDC55 said:


> darren....
> 
> 1) im a girl
> 
> ...


1. True

2. Also true

3. Damn skippy but he won't give in.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Technically aren't you trying to get MrMrsDC55 into yours?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MrsDC55 said:


> :cursing: i didnt realise it was so hard to get some real help around here!!!!
> 
> pics will follow once i get some help and have set a plan!
> 
> ...


I think you have been spending too much time at school listening to the way the "children" talk to each other..

You do realise your are posting on an Adult board????

Although your comment both juvenille and retaliatory, it was also of little consequence and indeed superfluous as I had already stated that I had no inclination to partake in said kiss, given the fact your partner is of far superior calibre...

And with the greatest respect, my reply was indeed 100% serious:tongue:

\


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

upper body

shoulder press

lateral raises

seated row

lat pull down

chest press

bicep curls

tricep pushdowns


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MissBC said:


> upper body
> 
> shoulder press
> 
> ...


What?? Has the kitchen burned down:lol:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Thought i'd better say hello, so hello MrsDC55, good to have you here.

Kept that quite hey Dave  .


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> What?? Has the kitchen burned down:lol:


oh no you didnt :cursing:

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Right ok, lets get serious. I dont know much about female training etc but I would suggest:
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> ...


hmmm i dont know if i would get her doing deadlifts unless you are going to be there to make sure her form is 200% as you can seriously do some damage if its not!!

i would also take out the hypers and do the planks along with some other ab work on leg day!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks MissBC!! thats a big help!

going to go gym on thurs with DC55 and test a few things out.....in the meantime if anyone has anymore suggestions.....


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck with your journal oh and uni x :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Right ok, lets get serious. I dont know much about female training etc but I would suggest:
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> ...


I can! :whistling:

Ok...my 2 pennies worth! To start with i would stick to machine based for a month. This serves to get you used to the gym, increase your strength and get you used to 'feeling' weight. So something like -

Lat Pull Downs

Chest Press

Cable Curls

Tri Press Down

Machine Shoulder Press

Standing Calf Raise

Leg Press

Leg Extensions

Ham Curls

Make sure someone is showing you correct form on each of these. Do it for 3 weeks. Then change the program to a more free weight based form. So something like -

Barbell Row

Dumbell Bench

Dumbell Curl

Skull Crushers

Side Laterals

Seated Calf Raise

DB Squats - make sure someone shows you how to do these correctly!

Stiff Legged Dead Lift

Walking Lunges

Again do this for 3 weeks, really working on correct form. Once that's done then you can move on to bringing things in like dead lifts, barbell bench and squats. These are very technical lifts and should be progressed towards so you can do them safely and correctly.

Keep to 3 sets with a rep range of 8-12....if you do a set of 12 and feel you could easy get more reps...up the weight!

FFS.....now I sound all boring:whistling:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Good luck with your journal oh and uni x :thumb:


thanks bettyboo!! had a peak at your journal and noted down couple of exercises you do!! from looking at the training you did today your one fit woman!!! :thumb:

uni not going to be so fun this year.....final year and lots of placements = not so much partying :cursing:



ElfinTan said:


> I can! :whistling:
> 
> Ok...my 2 pennies worth! To start with i would stick to machine based for a month. This serves to get you used to the gym, increase your strength and get you used to 'feeling' weight. So something like -
> 
> ...


thanks elfintan!! thats a big help! gonna come up with plan tomorrow and then go test it out with DC55 on thurs to make sure technique is correct with all exercsies!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I wouldnt say fit lol nuts I think lol Catching up with cardio now loosing the fat lol


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

your only asking for my diet as you always moan that i dont eat!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

easy diet- m1 small bowl cerial 1 scoop whey

snack 30g nuts

m2 tuna light mayo 2 whole meal bread

pwo 1whey and fruit

m3 150g chikn veg

snack 30 gnuts

what do you think?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

What's a gnut? Is 30 of them enough?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I can! :whistling:
> 
> Ok...my 2 pennies worth! To start with i would stick to machine based for a month. This serves to get you used to the gym, increase your strength and get you used to 'feeling' weight. So something like -
> 
> ...


Good advice :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Good advice :thumbup1:


Not bad for a nitwit huh! :whistling:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

right...got my routine sorted i think.

going to test out lower and upper tomorrow with DC55 to make sure have correct technique and then i'll post it up!!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Right.....went gym with DC55 tonight to sort out routine. will normally do one day upper and one day lower and 3 sets of each, but wanted to do it all so had correct technique and to see what sort of weight I could lift.

Here goes

Chest press - 40kg x 10 x 2 (this was on machine as tried to do just the bar (20kg) and i was too wobbly!!!)

Shoulder press - 15kg x 10 x 2

Lat pull down - 30kg x 10 x 2

Lat raises - 2.5kg x 10 x 2

Bicep curls - 5kg x 10 x 2

Tricep pushdowns - 15kg x 10 x 2

Leg press - 50kg x 10 ------- 60kg x 10

Leg extension - 20kg x 10 ----- 25kg x 10

Leg curl - 50kg x 10 ------- 60kg x 10

Then sit stomach crunches 25 x 4

Wanted to do planks but there was no mat and carpet hurt my elbows!!!!!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Arms hurting today!!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice one, that's what they're meant to do  The pain will get less with time.

Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MrsDC55 said:


> Wanted to do planks but there was no mat and carpet hurt my elbows!!!!!


Is planks your nickname for Dave:lol:

I'd listen to the girls, IMO a woman starting off training is different to a man

and these girls know there stuff:thumbup1:

Just to add my 2p worth, diet is key:rolleyes:

Good luck Mrs:thumb:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Is planks your nickname for Dave:lol:
> 
> I'd listen to the girls, IMO a woman starting off training is different to a man
> 
> ...


Heard that so many times!! but thank you!! only prob i have is i know i dont eat enough but im also a chocoholic!!! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Diet??????


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

havent really got a set diet but i know i will need to.

this is what i ate yesterday

11am - banana

12:30 - sandwich, packet of crisps and twirl!!!!

8:30pm - shake from gym

9:30pm - fishfingers, burger (no bread) and peas!!!

drink about 2ltrs of water a day!

haha i know its really bad and something i really need to look into. Im going back to uni on mon and from 14th going to be on a placement in a school so will be easier to sort out diet.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the world of DOMS... :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

MrsDC55 said:


> havent really got a set diet but i know i will need to.
> 
> this is what i ate yesterday
> 
> ...


yep good quality food fish fingers are the key to tight abs! yyyyeeeeaaaapppp!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Slip it in lad!


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

dc55 said:


> she has got right hump with me right now!!! currently sulking next to me in bed!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :laugh:


hugely disappointed DC...... your fine specimen of a young lady is currently next to you in bed and your on UKM instead of porking the **** off her...... mucho disappointment..... Weeman would have an anurism if he knew that!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's more likely because you've come in píssed off your head.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm, Fish Fingers were in my staple diet and I did put on a fair few pounds, it was between

the ages of 4 and 12 though 

Lay off the Lady btw, she's come on here to learn, we weren't all born "experts"

Some people need to remember this


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

dc55 said:


> Fish fngers = massive gunnage!!
> 
> Diet is spot on babe!! :whistling: ....did you get it off Joe??
> 
> she has got right hump with me right now!!! currently sulking next to me in bed!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :laugh:


i didnt realise that me sleeping means i have the hump!!! we were both wasted...i had the best idea of going sleep and you decieded to come on here?!?!?!?!



tel3563 said:


> Hmm, Fish Fingers were in my staple diet and I did put on a fair few pounds, it was between
> 
> the ages of 4 and 12 though
> 
> ...


aww tel....your such a sweetie looking out for me!!! such a gentleman!! :lol:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

so....me and DC had very busy weekend!! :whistling:

my work leaving drinks on Fri = very messy and crazy dancing!!!

yesterday i take DC out for his bday. (see what a good girlfriend i am!) We went Vinopolis for wine, champs, cocktail and rum tasting, nandos (with wine) to soak up some alcohol :lol: , comedy show which was very funny (more alcohol) and then planet hollywood for cocktail!!!

Going back to Liverpool today as start final year of uni tomorrow. which means as of tomorrow i'll be training properly. 2 weight sessions a week and lots of cardio dotted around. I'll even start a proper diet!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought PH had closed down?

Good luck with your final year!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hope you'll still be popping in to see us MrsDC55, and have a good final year 

Feel a bit sorry for Dave, hope he'll be popping down to see you or vice versa, if not I'm ony

100 miles away :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah yes I know it. Though I detest Tiger Tiger, full of slappers and drunk businessmen.

Glad you both had a good time though, what a send-off!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Hope you'll still be popping in to see us MrsDC55, and have a good final year
> 
> Feel a bit sorry for Dave, hope he'll be popping down to see you or vice versa, if not I'm ony
> 
> 100 miles away :lol:


Yes we will be seeing each other as much as possible!! And i'll have to start applying for jobs around xmas so i'll be down south all the time attending interviews!! I also finsh uni in about May so it will fly by!!!

And yes i will still be popping in here regulary....especially now i have a training programme to stick by!!! I will be expecting lots of reps if i put any pics up!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

dc55 said:


> Well thanks for the life story.....any chance of some serious training and sh1t?? How's the DOMS?


Excuse me Mr!!! This is my journal and i can write about what i like!!!

Anyway I went gym yesterday, arms now aching today

Warm up - 10mins rowing

chest press - 40kg x 10 x 2 ............ 50kg x 8 x 1

Shoulder press - 10kg x 10 x 2 .......20kg x 10 x 1

Lat pull down - 30kg x 10 x 2 .......40kg x 10 x 1

Lateral raises - 3kg x 10 x 3

Bicep curls - 5kg x 10 x 2 ......7kg x 6 x 2

Tricep pushdowns - 20kg x 10 x 3

Cool down - 10mins rowing

Already made prgoress from when i went with DC55 but think this is because i warmed up properly and he didnt let me warm up last time. I know I could have lifted more than i did but i want to work my way up to them and make improvements each week if that makes sense.

Today will be going to gym and working on legs and abs! Looking forward to it!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MrsDC55 said:


> Excuse me Mr!!! This is my journal and i can write about what i like!!!
> 
> Anyway I went gym yesterday, arms now aching today
> 
> ...


Don't go overdoing it in the first week, slow and steady won the race don't

you know

Diet:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Don't go overdoing it in the first week, slow and steady won the race don't
> 
> you know
> 
> Diet:whistling: :whistling:


Thanks for the advice Tel!

You guys all love a diet on here dont you!!! :lol: My diet is never going to be perfect and tbh i dont really care! if i want a bit of choc or a takeaway then i'll have it. I know how my body works and believe me it requires choc!! :lol: :tongue:

So....I went to the gym yesterday but had to make it quick as had things to do.

Warm up - 10mins x-trainer

Leg extension - 20kg x 10 x 2 .......... 30kg x 10

Leg curl - 50kg x 10 x 2 ........ 60kg x 10

Could have easily lifted more but as i want to carry on from what i did with DC55 i'll be progressing slowly each week!

then did plank x 3

stomach crunches - 25 x 4

cool down - 10mins x-trainer

Me and my housemate then decided to go and play tennis.....but then heavens broke :cursing: stupid weather!!!!!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

dc55 said:


> I have a car but i cant be bothered to put petrol in it. Its a girl car so like me it loves chocolate.... Is this ok to use as fuel? It keeps breaking and i cant figure out why?


Do you need a big butch man to come round and show you how the complicated machine works?

I'm available most of Tuesday


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm bigger. Butcher is debatable.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Don't make me get the drill out again.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I found your journal Mrs, and I found some training too - well done ! ...erm will leave the men to their chat now xx


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

dc55 said:


> I have a car but i cant be bothered to put petrol in it. Its a girl car so like me it loves chocolate.... Is this ok to use as fuel? It keeps breaking and i cant figure out why?


What the hell are you going on about??!?!?! how random:confused1:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

right.....first week of uni over. Been out Thursday, Friday and Saturday! Had to be done as i start placement in a school tomorrow until xmas. Therefore, i can start getting myself into a proper routine of training. This is my plan for the week:

Mon - weights

Tues - fitness class

Wed - kickboxing

Thurs - circuit training

Fri - see DC55 :whistling: :innocent: :bounce:

Sat - see DC55 (hotel) :innocent: :whistling: :whistling:

Sun - see DC55 :whistling: :innocent:

Think i may be very tired after this week....but it will all be worth it. Maybe have to put some pics up soon!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

finally got internet sorted in flat!!!!!!!!

hmmm....my plan for the week hasnt gone as expected!! haha

went fitness class on tues....was really good and i felt it the next day. Didnt go kickboxing last nite as was too busy but going circuit training tonight and quite looking forward to it! then seeing dc55 tomorrow so lots of cardio during the weekend!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Any cardio is good cardio :devil2: TBH I'm sure you always knew this week was going to be hard, it's the first full/proper week back, no? You're still doing more than most people.


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah....think i may have been a little apprehensive about my first week training as was first week at school. Settled in now so back to the training.

Spent whole day in school yesterday taking part in dance lessons and netball - not intense cardio but cardio all the same!!!!

going fitness class tonight...should be fun!!!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

MrsDC55 said:


> yeah....think i may have been a little apprehensive about my first week training as was first week at school. Settled in now so back to the training.
> 
> Spent whole day in school yesterday taking part in dance lessons and netball - not intense cardio but cardio all the same!!!!
> 
> going fitness class tonight...should be fun!!!


 I think i'm better than you at netball. Before anyone acuses me of being gay, i'm pretty awesome at it. lets me honest it's an easy game:whistling:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> I think i'm better than you at netball. Before anyone acuses me of being gay, i'm pretty awesome at it. lets me honest it's an easy game:whistling:


hmmmmm excuse me!!! its not an easy game if you play it properly!! Maybe we should sort 2 teams out and see who wins.....you can have DC55 on your team as he's super unfit!!! :lol: :lol:

Anyway, went aerobics last nite!! funniest scouse woman runs it!! bit more dance and netball today and going circuits tomorrow nite!!! :bounce:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

been a productive day so far!!

completed all lesson plans for school this week and just got back from the gym

upper and lower today

chest press - 40kg x 10 x 2--------50kg x 10

shoulder press - 10kg x 10 x 2 ---------- 20kg x 10

lat pull down - 40kg x 10 x 3

bicep curl - 5kg x 10 x 2 -------- 7kg x 8

tricep pushdown - 20kg x 10 x 3

leg extension - 30kg x 10 x 3

leg curl - 60kg x 10 x 3

planks

gonna get some pics put up this week!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm surprised that your leg curl is double your extension. Typo? Either that or you have waaaaaaaaaaaaaay strong hams!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

no typo....just the way it is!!! Think i could do more on leg extension tbh but trying to work it up slowly!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

If you can handle more weight, put it on! No point dilly-dallying around going slowly-slowly when its easy 

What're you studying up in Liverpool? My younger sisters starting her second year in Psychology this year.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice ass, Dave. Your Mrs never did get me a photo of it.


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> If you can handle more weight, put it on! No point dilly-dallying around going slowly-slowly when its easy
> 
> What're you studying up in Liverpool? My younger sisters starting her second year in Psychology this year.


i know.....i'm going tomorrow so i'll add some more on then!!

i'm in my 4th year training to be a PE teacher so on a placement at a school at the min. One of my ex housemante is studying psychology but shes in 3rd year now!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

dc55 said:


> :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


Excuse me DC55....i can put my pics up myself!!!! just glad it wasnt one of the revealing ones!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

MrsDC55 said:


> i know.....i'm going tomorrow so i'll add some more on then!!
> 
> i'm in my 4th year training to be a PE teacher so on a placement at a school at the min. One of my ex housemante is studying psychology but shes in 3rd year now!


 I want to be a PE teacher

I've had to go back to college now though because i have no qualification

It's gay:cursing:

Nice pic btw. I will rep PC55 accordingly. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> I want to be a PE teacher
> 
> I've had to go back to college now though because i have no qualification
> 
> ...


he shouldnt get the reps......i have already put that pic up in the AL!!!

Its so good when your teaching....i love it and at the min im on placement in a pretty rough school but i love the banter and cheek from the kids!!! When you gonna have finished college?? you know what uni you want to go to?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Hmmm i didn't see that pic.

I've only just started lol. As i had job before now:lol:

So it will be like two years till it's done because it's part time. Could change to full time but i prefer being able to bum around, do some training then a little bit of work lol

Wanna go like leeds uni maybe, somewhere that has a good nightlife.

And loads of fit women:thumbup1:

How you nearly finished though, your like my age??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

MrsDC55 said:


> i know.....i'm going tomorrow so i'll add some more on then!!
> 
> i'm in my 4th year training to be a PE teacher so on a placement at a school at the min. One of my ex housemante is studying psychology but shes in 3rd year now!


Ah ok - is that a PGCE type thing or are you studying PE at degree level?


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Hmmm i didn't see that pic.
> 
> I've only just started lol. As i had job before now:lol:
> 
> ...


i went 6th form when i finished school. didnt like it so quit then started college the following sept for 2 years and then went straight to uni.

Yeah Leeds Met is meant to be good. Im at Liverpool John Moores and apparantely its the best for PE teaching. But the main reason i came here was the nightlife!!!



Ak_88 said:


> Ah ok - is that a PGCE type thing or are you studying PE at degree level?


No...my course is 4 years long. It's a degree which also gives you qualified teacher status at the end.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Nice bum.


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> Nice bum.


thank you :blush:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Right......MrsDC55 is back!!!!

Had stressful 2 weeks and made myself ill from it (your also to blame DC:whistling

so tonight I went to aerobics....struggled through some of it as havent been doing much exercise the last 2 weeks!

going the gym on Thurs and then circuits, it's also half term at school next week so gonna be really working hard to get rid of this fat!! :cursing:

promise to finally put pics up beginning of next week!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

my beautiful flowers that were waiting for me when i got home!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Is he feeling guilty or is it your birthday?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MrsDC55 said:


> my beautiful flowers that were waiting for me when i got home!


awwww thats really nice! :thumb: i want flowers


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Is he feeling guilty or is it your birthday?


its my bday next Thurs but silly flower people delivered them the wrong day.....still lovely surprise when i got home though



dc55 said:


> This is "uk muscle" not "the flower show"!!!
> 
> How about you post up some gunnage??
> 
> X


If you have read my post from the other day you will have noticed that I said i will put pics up next week!! :tongue:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

so....had sh1tty weekend.....gonna try take out some of this stress and anger out at the gym tonight followed by aerobics.

May need to eat something first though as i have hardly eaten anything since Saturday. Not something to be proud of i must admit


----------

